# Motor Trend releases several Tesla Model 3 articles



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*It looks like MotorTrend has released several articles about the Model 3 today.*

ALL THIS S3X STUFF IS HARD WORK - THE LOHDOWN

ELECTRIFYING S3X: TESLA MODEL 3 IN-DEPTH - EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS AND ANALYSIS

DISRUPTING DEMAND: TESLA MODEL 3 DEPOSITS SURPRISED EVEN ELON MUSK

TESLA MODEL 3 SECOND RIDE REVIEW

*5/11 Update: two more articles:*

TESLA MODEL 3: WILL IT BE A GOOD FAMILY CAR?

HOW THE TESLA MODEL 3 BLOWS THE ORIGINAL FORD MUSTANG AWAY - THE BIG PICTURE


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

The Motor Trend article states the following: "The 3's side view is telling in this regard. The priority of the wheelbase pinches the front overhang, but not unattractively. Compare for a moment the profiles of the Model 3 and BMW's 340i. That ancient horse-before-the-wagon long-hood/front-engine profile of performance cars suddenly looks kinda tired, doesn't it? (And the puffed, pedestrian-friendly hood only exacerbates the problem.)"
Isn't it interesting that about the only styling complaint concerning the 1965 Corvair when it was intoduced was that the front deck was "a little short". Also, the Corvair is 183" long with a 108" wheelbase. Isn't it interesting how things change over time!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Update: two more articles added now:*

TESLA MODEL 3: WILL IT BE A GOOD FAMILY CAR?

HOW THE TESLA MODEL 3 BLOWS THE ORIGINAL FORD MUSTANG AWAY - THE BIG PICTURE


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

_"...taking into consideration Tesla's current battery technology, and the 215-mile range, we think the battery will be in the 55-60 kWh capacity range. Our best estimate, given the dimensions and what we know about the Model S, suggest the biggest battery available with the Model 3 will be an 80 kWh unit, giving it a potential 250-mile range."_

I'm not sure how they came up with that number. If 60kWh -> 215 miles, then 80kWh -> (80/60*215) = 287 miles.
I would love to have a car with 300+ mile range.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> *Update: two more articles added now:*
> 
> TESLA MODEL 3: WILL IT BE A GOOD FAMILY CAR?
> 
> HOW THE TESLA MODEL 3 BLOWS THE ORIGINAL FORD MUSTANG AWAY - THE BIG PICTURE


I'm surprised in the family friendly article that they didn't speak to the possibility of little fingers being pinched in the door handles. 
I like the look and idea of the door handles, but wonder how often 'I' will be pinching a finger between the handle the it's slot, let alone little smashable fingers.


----------

